# Sony PMB Help



## cashman88

I have Sony camcorder and downloaded the PMB software they provided with the Camcorder and I have uploaded my first recording and the sound in my recording is ahead of the movie , how do I get the sound and the moive to work in together 

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman

Some questions first:

* you have downloaded the video from the camera to your computer file via PMB - did you then edit it in any way?

_"and I have uploaded my first recording"_ - where to?

Is the movie being played on your computer? if so what player are you using?

Is the footage High Definition?

Which Sony camcorder do you have?

Usually sync problems where the audio and video are out of sync occur because of one of three things:
1) codec issues - the codecs used may not be compatible with your player or your computer in general
2) compression issues - when the file is compressed (eg:during transcoding or editing) the audio and video are not being equally compressed - again usually a codec issue
3) bitrate issues - the bitrate of either the video or the audio may be too high for the player or your sound card or video card to handle.


----------



## cashman88

Yes it is on my computer , I'm using PMB to play the vidoe , Sony Provided the software with the camera so I downloaded the software (PMB) onto my PC and sent the information straight from my camcorder to PMB 

I have not tried to edit the video at all , I just tried to play it 

I have a Sony HDR-CX110 and yes it is a High Definition 

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman

Your camcorder (as do most HD camcorders these days) records in the AVCHD format (packaged as an mpeg) - these files are notoriously difficult to play straight from the camera without skipping or audio/video sync issues. 
You could try playing them in whatever media player you have - Windows Media Player may play them - if not, download and install Media Player Classic or VLC - both are freeware and are excellent media players. Either of these last two should play them.
If none of these will play them you may need to convert them using a converter like Format Factory (link in my signature) - convert to .avi
PMB has a reputation of being difficult to work with - unless you intend to use its basic editing function I would recommend you manually download the files from the camera - plug it into your computer, look in My Computer where it should show as an external drive, copy and paste the files to your Hard Drive, then work with them as you need.


----------

